
Ask HN: How come blogs/magazines never get accepted into YC? - kkt262
I haven&#x27;t seen a single successful blog company apply and get into YC. Why is that? I&#x27;m talking about startups like TechCrunch or Mashable.<p>Or maybe I&#x27;m mistaken and there have been a few.<p>Thanks for any input in advance!
======
nostrademons
The industry is brutally competitive. There are basically no barriers to entry
with a blog, and also no barriers to someone taking your content or story
ideas and passing them off as their own. That makes it very hard to build an
audience, let alone charge money.

------
brudgers
Purportedly [1], TechCrunch exited for less than $50 million. That's in the
range Arrington himself might classify as a "dipshit" company, but it's a
pretty good exit for a blog type business.

I suspect that if someone applied with a blog/magazine that looked like it
could be worth a billion or two, YC would bite. Then again, it probably
wouldn't really be a blog/magazine.

Good luck.

[1]: per Wikipedia

------
unimpressive
Because these do not have the potential growth curve that would make them
worthwhile investments of time and money, period.

